# This Here Place



## Splunge (May 12, 2002)

I guess what is most pleasing about this board is the idea nothing has gone wrong yet except inturrupting the REAL Lakers ooard over here:

I heartily recommend anyone with a more than the usual smidge of gray matter to go there and offer ther best.

Now one thing. They don't suffer fools gladly there, so careful.

Otherwise put on your thinkng cap and give it a go


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The First Thread Ever Made At This Forum!! WOW!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lol what a gem!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Splunge? 

what happened to him?

:rofl:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

why are we bumping random threads?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Teezy said:


> why are we bumping random threads?


Random!? This Is The First Freaking Thread Every Created at This Laker Forum! This is gold!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

The One said:


> Random!? This Is The First Freaking Thread Every Created at This Laker Forum! This is gold!


lol werd.


wonder what happened to the thread starter though, 1 post and he's gone.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> lol werd.
> 
> 
> wonder what happened to the thread starter though, 1 post and he's gone.


Well duh....he has left his legacy!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyrellaphonte said:


> why are we bumping random threads?


Not random. First ever. 

Well... according to the archivist.


----------

